# Major earthquake warning in California



## Bearsy (Jun 14, 2010)

September 2010, be prepared for a 9.0 or greater magnitude earthquake.

Severe Earthquake Warning For California In September 2010
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2b0_1276129938


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

And this is why some people should never operate camera's or the internet....:doh:






I feel like I lost IQ points just watching that.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 14, 2010)

TARDQUAKE !!!!!!!!!!! oh noes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jun 14, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> TARDQUAKE !!!!!!!!!!! oh noes !!!!!!!!!!



That was offensively hilarious.


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll keep an ear open for VLF earthquake precursors
and hope I never have to hear a f**ktard like that
guy again.


----------



## Esther (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm gonna need some maple syrup for these rofls


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 15, 2010)

so crazy, my friend in San Diego just texted me and told me they had an earthquake.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 15, 2010)

> I used to love to call L.A. when I lived in New York: What are y'all doin'? Talking to TV producers, huh? Bummer. Me? I'm reading a book! Yeah, we're thinkin' back East. Yeah, we're evolving. Is that the Big One I hear in the background? Bye you lizard scum! Bye! (whoosh) Ha ha ha ha! It's gone, it's gone, it's gone. It's gone. All the shitty shows are gone, all the idiots screamin' in the fuckin' wind are dead, I love it. Leaving nothing but a cool, beautiful serenity called . . . Arizona Bay.



--Bill Hicks


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so crazy, my friend in San Diego just texted me and told me they had an earthquake.



Like a 5.9....we have those everyday LOL


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Like a 5.9....we have those everyday LOL



Yeah I think I felt one tonight.


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so crazy, my friend in San Diego just texted me and told me they had an earthquake.



Haha mine too. She was like "I should have watched that video you sent me!"


----------



## Melian (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah retards....nature's clowns.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so crazy, my friend in San Diego just texted me and told me they had an earthquake.



THE TARDQUAKE IS RRRRRREEEEEAAAALLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!! HE PREDICTED THE FUTURE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> THE TARDQUAKE IS RRRRRREEEEEAAAALLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!! HE PREDICTED THE FUTURE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That tardquake is certainly real and it
netted you a tardquake Rep, 9.2 in 
your mailbox.:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 15, 2010)

Melian said:


> Ah retards....nature's clowns.



This made me laugh so fucking hard, alone, in my bedroom. I feel a little bad, but I'm still laughing.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 15, 2010)

While we are on the topic of retards allow me to regale you with embarrassing tale.

This past Christmas my family and I went on vacation to this small fishing village and they had a city christmas tree lighting. Since we didn't know anyone there I decided I would use it as a great opportunity to embarrass my parents and little sister. As soon as the lights on the tree came on I loudly proclaimed:

"MOM DAD LOOK OVA THEYAH AT THE TREE. I'M SO GLAD WE ARE HEEYAH."

I did this in my very convincing tard voice. My dad laughed until he just about split his sides, my sister laughed, and my mom got super pissed. Right behind us, where I had not noticed at all, was a family with a retarded son glowering at me like I was the devil. Woops!

The next day I went to get on the fishing boat and the captain recognized me as the "jackass retard".


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> While we are on the topic of retards allow me to regale you with embarrassing tale.
> 
> This past Christmas my family and I went on vacation to this small fishing village and they had a city christmas tree lighting. Since we didn't know anyone there I decided I would use it as a great opportunity to embarrass my parents and little sister. As soon as the lights on the tree came on I loudly proclaimed:
> 
> ...



i don't believe in PC lip service or not being hilarious, but this is why i don't make these kind of jokes anymore


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 15, 2010)

veil said:


> i don't believe in PC lip service or not being hilarious, but this is why i don't make these kind of jokes anymore



I agree about the lip service and whatnot...but yeah. I felt pretty shitty. It was also kinda funny though. In a crappy way. Damn tards. Also let me tell you about another tard I ran across the other day at Panera bread.

I snuck off to Panera Bread at work the other day because I was craving some damn cobblestone muffins (I eat like 4 of those things at a time. So. Good. Soooo Goood.). I was sitting there enjoying my feast and this family with a retarded son who was probably about 30 years old or so sit down a few tables away. They order and the son gets a ham sandwich. It's dead quiet then all of a sudden the son yells, "AAAWWWW SHIIIITTT! WHERE IS THE MUSTAAAAD ON THIS SANDWICH!"

Then he doesn't say anything for like 30 seconds. All of a sudden:

"OH. THEYAH IT IS!"

I completely lost it along with about 15 other people in there. It was like something from SNL.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I agree about the lip service and whatnot...but yeah. I felt pretty shitty. It was also kinda funny though. In a crappy way. Damn tards. Also let me tell you about another tard I ran across the other day at Panera bread.
> 
> I snuck off to Panera Bread at work the other day because I was craving some damn cobblestone muffins (I eat like 4 of those things at a time. So. Good. Soooo Goood.). I was sitting there enjoying my feast and this family with a retarded son who was probably about 30 years old or so sit down a few tables away. They order and the son gets a ham sandwich. It's dead quiet then all of a sudden the son yells, "AAAWWWW SHIIIITTT! WHERE IS THE MUSTAAAAD ON THIS SANDWICH!"
> 
> ...



You know....this is why I love my job. This stuff happens all day, every day. And they pay me to be there. Priceless.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I agree about the lip service and whatnot...but yeah. I felt pretty shitty. It was also kinda funny though. In a crappy way. Damn tards. Also let me tell you about another tard I ran across the other day at Panera bread.
> 
> I snuck off to Panera Bread at work the other day because I was craving some damn cobblestone muffins (I eat like 4 of those things at a time. So. Good. Soooo Goood.). I was sitting there enjoying my feast and this family with a retarded son who was probably about 30 years old or so sit down a few tables away. They order and the son gets a ham sandwich. It's dead quiet then all of a sudden the son yells, "AAAWWWW SHIIIITTT! WHERE IS THE MUSTAAAAD ON THIS SANDWICH!"
> 
> ...


HAHA yeah, honestly that's hilarious... and also kind of adorable. my views on people with developmental/persistent delays has become much warmer & more relaxed since i started my MA and finally got around to reading some oliver sacks. frankly, retarded folks can be really funny, but i can also see that they really do have something to offer the world.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 19, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> "MOM DAD LOOK OVA THEYAH AT THE TREE. I'M SO GLAD WE ARE HEEYAH."



Reading that, I think Mumbles Menino http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqzY1IjcGhc


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Reading that, I think Mumbles Menino http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqzY1IjcGhc



translation please...heheh.


----------



## djudex (Jun 19, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I agree about the lip service and whatnot...but yeah. I felt pretty shitty. It was also kinda funny though. In a crappy way. Damn tards. Also let me tell you about another tard I ran across the other day at Panera bread.
> 
> I snuck off to Panera Bread at work the other day because I was craving some damn cobblestone muffins (I eat like 4 of those things at a time. So. Good. Soooo Goood.). I was sitting there enjoying my feast and this family with a retarded son who was probably about 30 years old or so sit down a few tables away. They order and the son gets a ham sandwich. It's dead quiet then all of a sudden the son yells, "AAAWWWW SHIIIITTT! WHERE IS THE MUSTAAAAD ON THIS SANDWICH!"
> 
> ...



A good friend of mine used to work as the caregiver in a day home for mentally handicapped people and one of her charges had Down Syndrome. She brought him with her one day to the music store where we were all supposed to meet and after a bit she went to go look at some CDs leaving him with us.

He got this conspiratorial look in his eyes and said to us in a very loud false whisper "Danielle is my girlfriend you know. You know how I know? 'CAUSE WE DO THIS TOGETHER!" and he started making humping motions and laughing his butt off. She had a brief moment of mortified WTF and then broke down laughing herself.


----------

